# Green Tomato Mincemeat



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

Since it's gathering-in time, I tohught I'd share this recipe for green tomato mincemeat. Not everyone likes mincemeat, I know--it's a special taste, from older times. This recipe is not as strongly flavored as the store-bought type, and I like its lighter consistency better. 

I suppose mincemeat is a British thing--I learned to love it from my English mother. But pioneers and old-time farm people made it too because it kept well and was a sweet treat for winter. I learned to make green tomato mincemeat from an elderly neighbor. I have used honey and sorghum molasses to make mine, but that does change the consistency and I found I liked it better with brown sugar.

The recipe I use:

(You may want to use a food processor to chop the tomatoes and apples--it's tedious to chop them by hand as finely as they should be chopped)About 20 chopped green tomatoes--sprinkle with a tablespoon of salt and let sit for one hour, then drain the tomatoes,cover with boiling water and let sit for about 5 minutes; drain again.1 orange--grate the rind and chop the pulpMix the tomatoes and the orange in a large saucepan. Then add:12 apples, chopped fine (peel or not, it's up to you)1 pound of seedless raisins1 1/2 cups of chopped suet (I know, I know, sounds weird. I've actually made the mincemeat without it and liked it quite well).3 1/2 cups brown sugar, packed firmly1/2 cup cider vinegar2 teaspoons ground cinnamon1 teaspoon each ground cloves and nutmeg1/2 teaspoon ground ginger

Cook the mixture until it's boiling hot. Pour into hot sterile jars and seal. Process pints at 10 pounds pressure for 25 minutes. This recipe makes about 10 pints.

You can vary the amounts, add lemon, nuts, golden raisins, etc. It's really up to you; just be sure to keep the proportions of ingredients the same to have great-tasting mincemeat.

Let me know if you try it, and if you like it. And if you have a different recipe for green tomato mincemeat, please share. I'd love to see a different version.


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

For a recipe for mincemeat tarts, here's one on my blog:

http://grannysu.blogspot.com/2008/11/mincemeat-tarts.html


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Granny, I had a recipe for Green tomatoe mincemeat. It had chopped Lemons, Oranges, both yellow and regular rasins and no suet. It was sooo good. I just don't know where I put it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I use the one WIHH shared a few years ago.


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Granny, I had a recipe for Green tomatoe mincemeat. It had chopped Lemons, Oranges, both yellow and regular rasins and no suet. It was sooo good. I just don't know where I put it.


I made it years ago without suet, but I can't remember how. I would expect that I added vegetable oil.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I think an older Joy of Cooking had a suet-less green tomato mincemeat. We've had good luck making one w/suet & freezing instead of pressure-canning. Sue


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you!i love mince meat and im trying too use up apples.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Granny Sue for posting this. I LOVE Mincemeat and have always wanted to try Green Tomato Mincemeat 

Sue (Use Less). thanks for the tip on freezing. I don't have a pressure canner so this will work out perfect


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I usually make GTMM without the suet every two years. As this is how long it takes us to go through 9 quarts. Mincemeat pie is a favorite of my last baby. First made this about 8 years ago when an elderly neighbor suggested this recipe for using up all the green tomatoes in my garden. That year we had an early frost so I was overwhelmed. She talked about her own mother making it. It is a aquired taste for sure. I find that while not alot of people will have a slice of Mincemeat pie on their plate comming back from the dessert table they will however be talking about how their mother or grandmother made this english dessert. 
The recipe I had used in the past was just apples, green tomatoes, rasins, brown sugar, spices. This year I thought I'd kick it up a notch with the following recipe which is very simular to the one the OP posted - http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/green-tomato-mincemeat/Detail.aspx


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Gosh, that sounds delicious! Unfortunately, no green tomatoes this year; the plants have expired before their time.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Granny Sue, you need to check your blog.
Mickey


----------

